# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Pfizer genotropin 36iu

## petethemanc

Thought i would treat myself.

----------


## PT

good stuff here. im not a huge fan of the pen but everyone is making them now including gensci

----------


## petethemanc

> im not a huge fan of the pen


Me neither, i would rather have vials myself. But they were a good price so....

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Love that stuff.

----------


## powerlifter18

ur lucky bro

----------


## STED

there legit, i get 5.3 mg cartridges same box an packaging apart from its light blue were yours is purple but i think the difference in colour is only down to strength an mg's

----------


## DSW

edit, please read the rules, marcus

----------


## D7M

> Ok so can someone clue me in as to how I get scammed


Don't fish for sources here, man, you're likely only to get scammed.

----------


## Far from massive

edit,

----------


## Maximm

very good and very popularbetween those who can afford it

----------

